# U-tube oui mais en français c mieux



## eunectes (9 Juillet 2007)

bonjour,

je voudrai savoir si ont peut avoir U-Tube en français et non la version anglaise.
De plus les favoris non pas l'aire d'etre les memes que sur mon portable bizar.

merci par avance


----------



## whereismymind (9 Juillet 2007)

U-tube, c'est que en Anglais mais entre nous, y'a pas grand chose &#224; comprendre sur ce site ...


----------



## pim (9 Juillet 2007)

Et je pense aussi que l'on peut trouver des vid&#233;os en Fran&#231;ais. Faut sans doute taper les bons mots clefs pour les chercher : b&#233;ret, baguette, vin, fromage...


----------

